# Authorities vs. bodies



## brady77

Prosim s vysvětlením rozdílu mezi "authorities" a "bodies" v následující větě:

They are typically regulated by national or state/provincial authorities through appropriate regulatory bodies for purposes of quality assurance.

Díky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Podle mého bude "authority" tady spíš správa, a "regulatory body" kontrolní organizace (nebo orgán). (But you are the natives .)


----------



## brady77

Hmm, no v případě "statutory authorities" se totiž v češtině používá výraz "statutární orgán", což stírá ten rozdíl, který naznačil Enquiring mind. Já vnímám státní správu jako nějaký proces řízení, který je vykonáván prostřednictvím orgánů (zde by se hodilo 'bodies'). Pak mi ale nesedí ten statutární orgán jako authority...

P.


----------



## littledogboy

Dobrá otázka, a ne tak triviální, jak by se zdálo. Návrhy:

1. vykonává ji státní správa skrze příslušné kontrolní orgány/úřady (=EnqM)
2. vykonávají ji státní úřady, konkrétně příslušné...

_authorities _(jedná se o Kanadu?) v USA by bylo synonymní s federal/state _government_, zkrátka jde o obecný termín pro celek státních úřadů, státní moc (zvláště takhle v plurálu se používá v tomto smyslu)

české slovo _organizace _bych nevolil, myslím, že naznačuje nějakou právní subjektivitu

Čili souhlasím s vámi oběma.


----------



## littledogboy

Jo, ale ten _statutární orgán _je něco jiného, to jsou osoby nebo skupiny osob oprávněné jednat jménem právnické osoby.


----------



## Tchesko

V analogii s naším Energetickým regulačním úřadem bych navrhoval:

vykonávají ji národní nebo místní orgány (veřejné moci) prostřednictvím příslušných regulačních úřadů...


----------



## morior_invictus

brady77 said:


> Prosim s vysvětlením rozdílu mezi "authorities" a "bodies" v následující větě:
> 
> They are typically regulated by national or state/provincial authorities through appropriate regulatory bodies for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> Díky


Ono to treba vnímať ako "hlavu" (autorita, moc), ktorá hýbe "telom" (body, zhmotnený prostriedok moci), t.j. bodies sú jednotlivé operatívne jednotky, ktoré konajú v mene a podľa príkazov a nariadení "autority." Hľadať preklad je tu veľmi ťažké. Vo svojej podstate sú to všetko orgány bez ohľadu na to či ide o úrady, ministerstvá, atď. Určite by som na preklad "authority" nepoužil pojem štátna správa, pretože to je veľmi široký pojem.

Takisto vnímam aj rozdiel medzi reguláciou a kontrolou. Pre mňa to nie je to isté, čiže kontrolný orgán ≠ regulačný orgán.

Záver: nakoľko nám nebol poskytnutý zdroj citovanej vety a ani kontext (akej oblasti regulácie sa daná veta týka), nevidím problém s prekladom "authority" na "autorita" (poprípade "štátna moc") a "regulatory bodies" na "regulační orgány."


----------

